# President and congress don't represent the people



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Two out of three Hispanics don't support increased migration. So what's up with our president, our congress, and our spineless presidential candidates (well most of them anyway)?

http://www.breitbart.com/immigration/20 ... -increase/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.... We know the answer.... MORE VOTES!!!

that is the only reason why. The more people looking towards the government for anything means more votes.

Now I am not saying sucking off the government....but looking for citizenship, visas, etc. All of this equals votes.

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------

